# Washing cement barrel roof tiles



## alpo (May 23, 2009)

All,

Am restoring an older cement barrel roof and plan on washing tile surface but am concerned over the water causing "pitting" of the surface as the color and clearcoat have worn off and am wondering if there is a better way to prep the tile surface ? I planned on painting the barrel tiles after washing but in testing a few tiles, the pressure washer, even at lower bar, literally started dissolving the tile surface and I stopped


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Use chems and low pressure. Sodium hypochlorite (bleach) and TSP should do the trick for you.


----------

